# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Curso Presencial de Acuaponía

## jejimsa

Estimados Todos  
Permitan me hacer a su alcance el curso presencial de Acuaponia que se realizara en Lima Perú el 20 de Mayo. Asimismo invitamos muy cordialmente a la comunidad al Seminario Informativo el día 22 de Abril en el Auditorio de la Derrama Magisterial, donde se sorteara 3 becas integrales para el curso de Acuaponia.  
La Acuaponia es el cultivo de peces y vegetales en un Sistema Cerrado permitiendo ahorrar espacio de tierra y volumen de agua pudiendo triplicar o cuadriplicar los cultivos convencionales.    Curso Presencial Teórico- Practico en: Acuaponia "Agricultura Urbana"  Inicio: 20 de Mayo de 2014  Modalidad: Presencial con reforzamiento en la Plataforma Virtual de la Pagina Web de la Empresa. Lugar: Lima- Perú  Informes e Inscripciones: capacitacion@ecoscienceworkshop.com
Telf: 0051-1-988557451- 993765595 ofic: 01-7243103 
No deje de participar en el curso mas completo que se brindara de manera presencial. Aprenderás a Construir, Diseñar y Manejar Módulos de Acuaponia y escalarlo a nivel comercial lo que permitirá generar la redituabilidad de tus sistemas. Docentes especializados del área de Acuaponia a nivel comercial, investigación y aficionados con basta experiencia en planes de negocio, lo que reforzara tus conocimientos en la sustentabilidad de tu modulo acuaponico para generar las mayores ganancias.
Son mas de 2 mil alumnos los que hemos capacitado en esta técnica en diferentes países de latinoamerica y Europa. 
Los Esperamos!
Seminario Informativo: 22 de Abril 
Lugar: Auditorio Principal Derrama Magisterial. Av. Gregorio Escobedo 
598, Jesús María (a 3 cuadras de la Cámara de Comercio de Lima).
Se sortearan 3 Becas Completas al Curso a los asistentes del Seminario Informativo.Temas similares: CURSO PRESENCIAL: "MANEJO TECNIFICADO DEL CULTIVO DE CHIRIMOYO Y SUS PRINCIPALES PUNTOS DE MERCADO EN EL COMERCIO INTERNACIONAL" Curso de Biocomercio Curso Biocomercio curso basico de ArcGis Curso de Citricos de Exportacion

----------

